# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Përmbledhje mbi formulat & tabelat që mund t'i keni harruar...

## Leila

*Teorema e Pitagorës*

Teorema e Pitagorës është një forumulë që na ndihmon të gjejmë gjatësinë e njërës brinjë të trekëndëshit. Që ta gjejmë, duhet të dimë gjatësinë e dy brinjëve te tjera të trekëndëshit. Dy brinjë janë *a* dhe *b*. Brinja më e gjatë është *c*. Kjo formulë mund të përdoret vetëm për trekëndëshat e drejtë.

----------


## Leila

Teorema:

----------


## Leila

NQS DO TE SHNDERROSH NJE DECIMAL QE PERSERITET NE NJE THYESE, NDIQ KETO SHEMBUJ: 

0.22222222... = 2/9
0.54545454... = 54/99
0.298298298... = 298/999
Pjestimi me 9-tat eshte arsyeja e perseritjes ne strukture.

Ve re strukturen kur zerot jane perpara numrave qe perseriten:
0.022222222... = 2/90
0.00054545454... = 54/99000
0.00298298298... = 298/99900
Shtimi i zerove tek emertuesi (poshte) shton zero perpara decimaleve perserites.

----------


## Leila

Te shnderrosh nje decimal qe fillon me nje pjese numrash qe nuk perseriten, si pershembull 0.21456456456456456..., ne nje thyese, shkruaje si shuma e pjeses qe nuk perseritet dhe pjeses qe perseritet.
0.21 + 0.00456456456456456...

Pas kesaj, shnderroji secilen prej ketyre decimaleve ne thyesa. Decimali i pare, ka nje plotpjestues te fuqise 10. Decimali i dyte (qe perseritet) shnderrohet ne strukturen qe eshte dhene me siper.
21/100 + 456/99900

Tani, mblidh keto thyesa me nje emertues te perbashket
20979/99900 + 456/99900
dhe mblidh.
21435/99900

Me ne fund, thjeshtoje
1429/6660
dhe kontrollo tek makina llogaritese ose pjestoje vete ne nje flete
= 0.2145645645...

(pjesa e dyte e tabeles se mesiperme)

----------


## Leila

Polinomet (polynomials):

----------


## Leila

Eksponentet:

----------


## Leila

Siperfaqja:

----------


## Leila

Distanca

----------


## Leila

Volumi

----------


## Leila

.

----------


## "Ambrida"

si mund ta gjej lartesine ne nje trekendesh kendedrejte,kur kam te dhene dy katetet    a=3      b=3

----------


## Nocturnal

?????????????
Ose a ose b eshte lartesia. Dmth 3.

----------


## "Ambrida"

a dhe b jane dy katetet

----------


## Hyllien

Ambraida,

ne kete arast kemi nje trekendesh dybrinjeshem-kenddrejt. 
Duhet te kesh parasysh se si eshte i vendosur trekendeshi. 
Nqs ne kete rast si baze sherben *a = 3* ose *b = 3*, atehere lartesia eshte b = 3(per rastin e pare) dhe *a = 3*(per rastin kur b eshte baze).

Ne rastin kur ke hipotenuzen si baze atehre do gjesh hipotenuzen nga teorema e Pitagores. *√(a^2+b^2) = √18 = 3√2* (3 rrenja 2)
atehere do ulesh pingulen nga larte me bazen(hipotenuzen ne kete rast). 

Do konstatosh se do kesh dy trekendesha kenddrejte me katete 3 dhe me baze *(3√2)/2*(e pjeston me dy pasi eshte trekendesh barabrinjes dhe si rrjedhoje segmenti poshte ndahet ne dy pjese te barabarta... dmth kendet poshte jane nga 45 secili. Atehere perseri do besh teoremen e pitagores me kete numer te ri.

*H= √[(3^2) - ((3√2)/2)^2 ] = 3/√2*... kjo eshte lartesia.

Mos harro pra qe lartesia varjon ne saj te bazes qe ti zgjedh... por mos harro qe edhe pse *S = 1/2 b*h* perseri ngado ta vendosesh ti trekendeshin, pra jo vetem ne tre pozicionet elementare por edhe me kend po te duash perseri SIPERFAQJA nuk ndryshon (mund ta verifikosh vete thjeshte kete gje edhe ne rastet e thjeshta por edhe me rastet e transformimeve lineare apo dhe me tej). 

Shpresoj te kem ndihmuar ndopak(edhe pse vone).
Cdo te mire

----------


## Leila

Formula per rrathet.

----------


## Leila

SohCahToa  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Leila

Kjo eshte e lidhur me postin e mesiperm (#15) *Formula per rrathet*.

Rrethi mbi boshtin e ypsilonave dhe i x-aksis ne grada dhe radiane.

----------


## Leila

Trigonometri

----------


## Leila

Trigonometri

----------


## Blue_sky

Ah,goca po me kujton vitin e dyte te shkolles se mesme me keto formulat e fundit,nice  :buzeqeshje:

----------

